# NOTD June 19th!



## kayleigh83 (Jun 19, 2011)

LOVING this new shade! It's Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Mellow Yellow, a really bright sunny yellow! Not the greatest formula (fairly thick/goopy, dents kind of easily for the first while, but it does get completely opaque after two coats) but for this gorgeous colour it's kind of worth it, for me anyways!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a gorgeous yellow!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice!  Such a sunny yellow color!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried a yellow and it didn't look like that! I love how bright and sunshine-y it is 






I tried those Sally Hansen Nail Polish strips. I put them on last night before the wedding, I got lots of compliments and they look amazing... only issue is that 2 of the nails already chipped some 



 I have been really careful too!! Here is a picture:


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice nails to you both!!!

Amy: I've heard those guys chip easily. I ended up getting the glitter ones and since it was glitter it didn't chip for a long while. I also put a top coat on. But they look fantastic!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

China Glaze - Jitterbug

I LOVE this shade!





Here it is with a coat of OPI - Black Shatter

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow!  The yellow is lovely and boy do I love that black and white!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 19, 2011)

Amy, I love houndstooth! Barbie, Jitterbug is gorgeous


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 19, 2011)

houndstooth is one of my favorites!

i was worried if i put a top coat on it, it may mess them up?? 

that jitterbug is really pretty! where do you get china glaze?


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 19, 2011)

nope doesn't mess them up at all since they are actual polish! awesome right?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 19, 2011)

I get it at Sally Beauty Supply most of the time, but I bought this one on clearance at Ulta for like, $2!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that jitterbug is really pretty! where do you get china glaze?


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope doesn't mess them up at all since they are actual polish! awesome right?


It's so hard for my brain to understand it's actual polish LOL



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get it at Sally Beauty Supply most of the time, but I bought this one on clearance at Ulta for like, $2!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! I'll have to check it out! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxymom (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the yellow....


----------



## 2nd Love (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, there's so much happiness coming from the yellow. 
 



> Originally Posted by *foxymom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the yellow....


----------



## kayjay (Jun 20, 2011)

All of these are really pretty ladies! That yellow makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

